# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  Μετατροπη mpeg2 σε mpeg4

## dim_dim

Καλημερα παιδια....Ειμαι απο Θεσσαλονικη και επειδη απο σημερα πλεον αρχιζει τυπικα η "νεα ψηφιακη εποχη" εχω μερικες αποριες.Εχω εναν αποκωδικοποιητη mpeg2.Τον ειχα αγορασει τοτε με τα ψηφιακα της ΕΡΤ.Τα ιδιωτικα δεν θα τα πιανει γιατι θα εκπεμπουν mpeg4.Αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω ειναι αν μπορω να κανω καποια πατεντα και στον υπαρχον δεκτη να βαλω και mpeg4.Ειτε με σπασιμο οπως λενε ειτε με καποιο αλλο τροπο.Αλλιως επειδη διαβασα οτι και αυτοι οι δεκτες πιανουν το σημα του ηχου και του teletext των ιδιωτικων καναλιων απλως δεν θα δειχνει εικονα, αν μπορω να βαλω καποιον μετατροπεα σηματος μετα τον αποκωδικοποιητη ωστε να μετατρεπει και να βλεπω και την εικονα...Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!

----------


## antonis_p

πάνω στην πιο πανω ερώτηση, ήχο θα έχουν οι παλιοι αποκωδικοποιητές στις νέες εκπομπές;

----------


## dim_dim

> πάνω στην πιο πανω ερώτηση, ήχο θα έχουν οι παλιοι αποκωδικοποιητές στις νέες εκπομπές;



Ηχο θα εχουνε,εικονα δεν θα παιζουνε!

----------


## ezizu

Νομίζω υπάρχουν κάποια module που μπορούν να κάνουν την μετατροπή mpge2 σε mpge4 αλλά βασική προυπόθεση είναι ο δέκτης να έχει θύρα CI άλλα από τίμες ,θέματα συμβατότητας με τους δέκτες κ.λ.π. δεν γνωρίζω κάτι.Ίσως να γνωρίζει κάποιος άλλος φίλος κάτι περισσότερο και μας δώσει τα <<φώτα του>>.

----------


## Haridimos

Δεῖτε τὸ παρακάτω.
http://www.emmoni.gr/Product.php?Pag...ProductId=1969

Ἡ φωτογραφία δὲν εἶναι καλή. Ψάξτε γιὰ Neotion MPEG-4.

Τὰ διάφορα CAM (Conditional Access Module) εἶναι PCMCIA modules τὰ ὁποία παίρνουν ἀπὸ τὸν δέκτη τὸ transport stream (ἀπὸ τῆν ἔξοδο του ἀποδιαμορφωτή).

Ἀνάλογα μὲ τὸ Conditional Access System τὸ ὁποίο χρησιμοποιείται παίρνεις τὸ ἀντίστοιχο CAM. Βάζεις τὸ CAM στὸν δέκτη καὶ τῆν κάρτα στὸ CAM. Μὲ τὀν τρόπο αὐτὸ γίνεται ἡ ἀποκρυπτογράφηση στὶς δορυφορικὲς ἐκπομπές. 

Τὰ MPEG-4 CAM ἐκτελοὺν μιὰ ἐπιπλέον λειτουργία. Παίρνουν τὸ MPEG-4 βίντεο καὶ τὸ μετατρέπουν σὲ MPEG-2. Ἔπειτα ὁ MPEG-2 δέκτης ἀποκωδικοποιεὶ τὸ βίντεο καὶ τὸ στέλνει στῆν τηλεόραση.

Πρίν ἀγοράσετε βεβαιωθεῖτε ὄτι εἶναι συμβατὸ μὲ τὸν δέκτη σας.

Αὐτὰ τὰ ὀλίγα γιὰ τώρα (λόγω του ἀκατάλληλου τῆς ὥρας).

----------


## nassosxlvbros

> Δεῖτε τὸ παρακάτω.
> http://www.emmoni.gr/Product.php?Pag...ProductId=1969
> 
> Ἡ φωτογραφία δὲν εἶναι καλή. Ψάξτε γιὰ Neotion MPEG-4.
> 
> Τὰ διάφορα CAM (Conditional Access Module) εἶναι PCMCIA modules τὰ ὁποία παίρνουν ἀπὸ τὸν δέκτη τὸ transport stream (ἀπὸ τῆν ἔξοδο του ἀποδιαμορφωτή).
> 
> Ἀνάλογα μὲ τὸ Conditional Access System τὸ ὁποίο χρησιμοποιείται παίρνεις τὸ ἀντίστοιχο CAM. Βάζεις τὸ CAM στὸν δέκτη καὶ τῆν κάρτα στὸ CAM. Μὲ τὀν τρόπο αὐτὸ γίνεται ἡ ἀποκρυπτογράφηση στὶς δορυφορικὲς ἐκπομπές. 
> 
> ...



off topic:
Ωραία ελληνικά γράμματα! έχω να δω χρόνια σημεία στίξεως... :Smile:

----------


## fmav

> Δεῖτε τὸ παρακάτω.
> http://www.emmoni.gr/Product.php?Pag...ProductId=1969
> 
> Ἡ φωτογραφία δὲν εἶναι καλή. Ψάξτε γιὰ Neotion MPEG-4.
> 
> Τὰ διάφορα CAM (Conditional Access Module) εἶναι PCMCIA modules τὰ ὁποία παίρνουν ἀπὸ τὸν δέκτη τὸ transport stream (ἀπὸ τῆν ἔξοδο του ἀποδιαμορφωτή).
> 
> Ἀνάλογα μὲ τὸ Conditional Access System τὸ ὁποίο χρησιμοποιείται παίρνεις τὸ ἀντίστοιχο CAM. Βάζεις τὸ CAM στὸν δέκτη καὶ τῆν κάρτα στὸ CAM. Μὲ τὀν τρόπο αὐτὸ γίνεται ἡ ἀποκρυπτογράφηση στὶς δορυφορικὲς ἐκπομπές. 
> 
> ...



Αν είναι να το κάνουμε έτσι, να το κάνουμε τουλάχιστον σωστά...

είναι:
"ακαταλλ*ή*λου" αντί "ακατάλληλου",
"εικονοσκόπιο" αντί "βίντεο",
"ΟΕΚΕ-2" ή "ΟΕΚΕ-4" αντί "MPEG-4" ή "MPEG-2"
"ΑΠΥΠ" αντί "CAM"
"συνεχής ροή μεταφοράς" αντί "transport stream",
ενώ για το PCMCIA δεν υπάρχει ελληνικός όρος ακόμη, άρα μπορεί να μείνει ως έχει...
Αν ήμουν πιο αυστηρός θα ζητούσα να μετατραπούν και οι ονομασίες ("Neotion") στα Ελληνικά (όπως "Γαλιλαίος", "Νεύτων" κλπ).

EDIT: μόλις πληροφορήθηκα ότι το "PCMCIA" έχει ελληνικό αντίστοιχο όρο, ο οποίος είναι "ΔΣΚΜΠΥ"

----------


## HFProject

@ Fmav
+ 100000

----------


## grglaz

> Δεῖτε τὸ παρακάτω.
> http://www.emmoni.gr/Product.php?Pag...ProductId=1969
> 
> Ἡ φωτογραφία δὲν εἶναι καλή. Ψάξτε γιὰ Neotion MPEG-4.
> 
> Τὰ διάφορα CAM (Conditional Access Module) εἶναι PCMCIA modules τὰ ὁποία παίρνουν ἀπὸ τὸν δέκτη τὸ transport stream (ἀπὸ τῆν ἔξοδο του ἀποδιαμορφωτή).
> 
> Ἀνάλογα μὲ τὸ Conditional Access System τὸ ὁποίο χρησιμοποιείται παίρνεις τὸ ἀντίστοιχο CAM. Βάζεις τὸ CAM στὸν δέκτη καὶ τῆν κάρτα στὸ CAM. Μὲ τὀν τρόπο αὐτὸ γίνεται ἡ ἀποκρυπτογράφηση στὶς δορυφορικὲς ἐκπομπές. 
> 
> ...



σχετικα μ αυτο το module,αν ειναι να πληρωσεις 51 ευρω τοτε καλυτερα να παρεις ολοκρηρο τον αποκωδικοποιητη απο 40 ευρω που εχω δει(ποιος ξερει αν θα βγει και κανα φθηνοτερο στη συνεχεια).....

----------


## billys7

Το PCMCIA module που μετατρέπει το mpeg4 σε mpeg2, έχει αντίστοιχα καλή ποιότητα εικόνας με έναν εξωτερικό αποκωδικοποιητή mpeg4 ?

----------


## babisko

> off topic:
> Ωραία ελληνικά γράμματα! έχω να δω χρόνια σημεία στίξεως...



Συνέχεια  off topic: Εννοείς πολυτονική γραφή, όχι σημεία στίξεως (κόμμα, τελεία, άνω-κάτω τελεία κ.λ.π.)

----------


## Haridimos

> Αν είναι να το κάνουμε έτσι, να το κάνουμε τουλάχιστον σωστά...



Δὲν ἔχεις ἄδικο φίλε. Ἀλλὰ ἀκόμα μαθαίνω. Διαβάζω (ὄταν ἔχω χρόνο) καὶ προσπαθῶ νὰ γράφω σωστά. Προφανῶς ἔχω πολλὰ νὰ μάθω ἀκόμα (οὐδέποτε ἰσχυρίστηκα ὄτι γνωρίζω καλὰ τῆν ἑλληνικὴ) ἀλλὰ τὸ παλεύω.






> Το PCMCIA module που μετατρέπει το mpeg4 σε mpeg2, έχει αντίστοιχα καλή ποιότητα εικόνας με έναν εξωτερικό αποκωδικοποιητή mpeg4 ?



Αὐτὸ εἶναι ἕνα καλὸ ἐρώτημα. Στὴν διαδρομὴ τοῦ σήματος προστίθεται μιὰ ἐπιπλέον βαθμίδα ἐπεξεργασίας. Αὐτὸ κακὸ μπορεῖ νὰ κάνει, καλὸ ὄχι.
Προσωπικὰ δὲν τὸ ἔχω δεὶ στῆν πράξη ὤστε νὰ ἔχω ἄποψη. Ἀν κάποιος τῆν πάτησε καὶ πῆρε καινούργια τηλεόραση 40 ἰντσῶν MPEG-2 τὶ μπορεῖ νὰ κάνει; Νὰ πάρει ἐξωτερικὸ δέκτη; Εἶναι ἡ καλύτερη λύση ἀλλὰ ὰν ἔχει ἤδη playstation, DVD, δορυφορικὸ δέκτη ποὺ καὶ πὼς θὰ βολέψειἄλλο ἕνα κουτί; Θὰ συμβιβαστεῖ μὲ τὸ MPEG-4 CAM.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Υπάρχουν δύο τινά σε σχέση με τη μετατροπή του σήματος:

- Ο αποκωδικοποιητής MPEG4 περνάει όλη την πληροφορία σήματος εικόνας στην τηλεόραση μέσω του MPEG2 χωρίς μετατροπή του σήματος σε MPEG2 (bypassing MPEG2) και επομένως χωρίς απώλεια πληροφορίας. Σε επίπεδο MPEG2 η όλη διαδικασία είναι pass-through!

- O αποκωδικοποιητής μετατρέπει ενεργά την πληροφορία σε MPEG2 κατά κάποιο τρόπο rip-άροντας την πληροφορία η οποία όμως θα πρέπει να αποδιαμορφωθεί περεταίρω σε επίπεδο σήματος εικόνας από το δέκτη MPEG2, δηλ. εν δυνάμει συνοδεύεται με απώλεια πληροφορίας σε περιπτώσεις που το MPEG4 συππέζει πέρα του 100% του MPEG2 (νομίζω μέχρι 140% του MPEG2 στην έκδοση που πρόκειται να υιοοετηθεί από τη Digea). 

Όπως και να έχει το πράμα για μία καινούργια TV flat που είχε την ατυχία να αγοραστεί λίγο παλαιότερα και στην οποία δεν υπάρχει η ανάγκη εγγραφής προγράμματος σε αποθηκευτικό μέσο η λύση της κάρτας είναι νομίζω η ενδεδειγμένη και σίγουρα πιό... σικ, ενώ δεν απαιτεί (νομίζω) χρήση δεύτερου τηλεκοντρόλ, μενού εκτός αυτού της TV... Αν δεν κάνω επίσης λάθος το πρόβλημα εγγραφής προγράμματος υφίσταται και στην περίπτωση των τηλεοράσεων με ενσωματωμένο δέκτη MPEG4. Τελειότητα λοιπόν δεν υπάρχει σε αυτή τη ζωή...!!!

Χαιρετώ

----------


## Haridimos

> Υπάρχουν δύο τινά σε σχέση με τη μετατροπή του σήματος:
> 
> - Ο αποκωδικοποιητής MPEG4 περνάει όλη την πληροφορία σήματος εικόνας στην τηλεόραση μέσω του MPEG2 χωρίς μετατροπή του σήματος σε MPEG2 (bypassing MPEG2) και επομένως χωρίς απώλεια πληροφορίας. Σε επίπεδο MPEG2 η όλη διαδικασία είναι pass-through!



Φίλε, δυσκολεύομαι νὰ καταλάβω τὶ ἐννοείς.

*αποκωδικοποιητὴς MPEG-4:* Προφανῶς ἐννοεὶς ἐξωτερικὸ δέκτη DVB-T ΜΠΕΓ-4.

*περνάει όλη την πληροφορία σήματος εικόνας στην τηλεόραση μέσω του MPEG2:*  Δηλαδή;

*Σε επίπεδο MPEG2 η όλη διαδικασία είναι pass-through:* Δηλαδή;

----------


## antonis_p

> Δεῖτε τὸ παρακάτω.
> http://www.emmoni.gr/Product.php?Pag...ProductId=1969
> 
> Ἡ φωτογραφία δὲν εἶναι καλή. Ψάξτε γιὰ Neotion MPEG-4.
> 
> Τὰ διάφορα CAM (Conditional Access Module) εἶναι PCMCIA modules τὰ ὁποία παίρνουν ἀπὸ τὸν δέκτη τὸ transport stream (ἀπὸ τῆν ἔξοδο του ἀποδιαμορφωτή).
> 
> Ἀνάλογα μὲ τὸ Conditional Access System τὸ ὁποίο χρησιμοποιείται παίρνεις τὸ ἀντίστοιχο CAM. Βάζεις τὸ CAM στὸν δέκτη καὶ τῆν κάρτα στὸ CAM. Μὲ τὀν τρόπο αὐτὸ γίνεται ἡ ἀποκρυπτογράφηση στὶς δορυφορικὲς ἐκπομπές. 
> 
> ...



Γιώργο συγχαρητήρια για την ορθογραφία και από μένα.
Είναι σπάνιο να δεις κείμενο που να μην είναι ανορθόγραφο,
πόσο μάλλον και με τόνους!!!
Να σου πω την αλήθεια, ούτε που ξέρω πώς μπαίνουν!





> Δὲν ἔχεις ἄδικο φίλε. Ἀλλὰ ἀκόμα μαθαίνω. Διαβάζω (ὄταν ἔχω χρόνο) καὶ προσπαθῶ νὰ γράφω σωστά. Προφανῶς ἔχω πολλὰ νὰ μάθω ἀκόμα (οὐδέποτε ἰσχυρίστηκα ὄτι γνωρίζω καλὰ τῆν ἑλληνικὴ) ἀλλὰ τὸ παλεύω.



Και εγώ διαβάζω όσο μπορώ αλλά βιβλία που γράφονται σήμερα, οπότε έχω ξεχάσει και τους κανόνες τονισμού...

----------


## fmav

> Δὲν ἔχεις ἄδικο φίλε. Ἀλλὰ ἀκόμα μαθαίνω. Διαβάζω (ὄταν ἔχω χρόνο) καὶ προσπαθῶ νὰ γράφω σωστά. Προφανῶς ἔχω πολλὰ νὰ μάθω ἀκόμα (οὐδέποτε ἰσχυρίστηκα ὄτι γνωρίζω καλὰ τῆν ἑλληνικὴ) ἀλλὰ τὸ παλεύω.



Όχι, απλά είδα ότι χρησιμοποίησες πνεύματα στη γραφή σου και είπα και 'γω να πουλήσω λίγο πνεύμα... Με αγαθό σκοπό... Χωρίς παρεξήγηση  :Blush:

----------


## Πετρος Πετριδης

> Συνέχεια  off topic: Εννοείς πολυτονική γραφή, όχι σημεία στίξεως (κόμμα, τελεία, άνω-κάτω τελεία κ.λ.π.)



Συνέχεια του off topic.Μήπως είναι κάποιο πρόγραμμα?Θα ήταν καλό να ξαναθυμηθώ το πολυτονικό.Εντύπωση μου έκαναν οι οξείες και οι βαρείες.Επίσης με τα λατινικά γράμματα στο ίντερνετ θα ξεχάσω και την ορθογραφία, ας είναι καλά ο διορθωτής.Παρεμπιπτόντως δεν με πειράζει να λέω πχ τέλεξ και όχι τηλομοιότυπο.Εκείνο που με ενοχλεί είναι τα ελληνικά αυτών που απευθύνονται στον κόσμο πχ από την τηλεόραση και το ραδιόφωνο.Έχουν την δικιά τους διάλεκτο.

----------


## antonis_p

> Επίσης με τα λατινικά γράμματα στο ίντερνετ θα ξεχάσω και την ορθογραφία, ας είναι καλά ο διορθωτής.*Παρεμπιπτόντως δεν με πειράζει να λέω πχ τέλεξ και όχι τηλομοιότυπο.*Εκείνο που με ενοχλεί είναι τα ελληνικά αυτών που απευθύνονται στον κόσμο πχ από την τηλεόραση και το ραδιόφωνο.Έχουν την δικιά τους διάλεκτο.



η κάθε λέξη σωστό είναι να χρησιμοποιείται στην γλώσσα από την οποία προέρχεται. Το τέλεξ δεν είναι τηλεμοιότυπο και τα windows δεν είναι παραθύρια. Και ο μουσακάς είναι μόνο μουσακάς, άντε mousakas για να μπορέσουν να τον παραγγείλουν όσοι δεν έχουν το δικό μας αλφάβητο.

----------


## lordi

offtopic: Πως τους βάζεις τους τόνους?!!! Έχεις κάποιο plug-in στον firefox? Η γράφεις την απάντηση σου αλλού και μετά την κάνεις copy-paste?!

ontopic: Θα συμφωνήσω με την αγορά καινούριου αποκωδικοποιητή!

----------


## jim.ni

> Δεῖτε τὸ παρακάτω.
> http://www.emmoni.gr/Product.php?Pag...ProductId=1969
> 
> Ἡ φωτογραφία δὲν εἶναι καλή. Ψάξτε γιὰ Neotion MPEG-4.
> 
> Τὰ διάφορα CAM (Conditional Access Module) εἶναι PCMCIA modules τὰ ὁποία παίρνουν ἀπὸ τὸν δέκτη τὸ transport stream (ἀπὸ τῆν ἔξοδο του ἀποδιαμορφωτή).
> 
> Ἀνάλογα μὲ τὸ Conditional Access System τὸ ὁποίο χρησιμοποιείται παίρνεις τὸ ἀντίστοιχο CAM. Βάζεις τὸ CAM στὸν δέκτη καὶ τῆν κάρτα στὸ CAM. Μὲ τὀν τρόπο αὐτὸ γίνεται ἡ ἀποκρυπτογράφηση στὶς δορυφορικὲς ἐκπομπές. 
> 
> ...



συμφωνώ, το *κείμενο αυτό* *είναι* το λιγότερο *γελοίο* (εμφανισιακά οχι σε νόημα) με τις μισές λέξεις αγγλικές και τις μισές με πολυτονικό  :Blushing:

----------


## WIZARD

καλο θα ηταν αν ,μπορεις να αγορασεις ενα αποδηκοποιητη που να "παιζει και τα δυο" 
δηλαδη MPEG2 και MPEG4 
νομιζω με κανενα 50~60 ευρω θα κανεις την δουλεια σου  :Wink:

----------


## Haridimos

Οἰ δέκτες MPEG-4 ὑποστηρίζουν MPEG-2. Ἐὰν ἔρθει ἡ ὤρα τῆς ἀγορὰς ἔχετε τὸ νοὺ σας. Οἱ μαγαζάτορες θὰ ὲπιδιώξουν νὰ ξεφορτωθοὺν ὄτι εἶναι MPEG-2.

Δεῖτε ἕνα κείμενο μου τὸ ὁποίο δημοσιεύτηκε.
http://tiresias-press.blogspot.com/2...post_9419.html

ΥΓ: Μάλλον θὰ πρέπει κάποιος συντονιστὴς νὰ κάνει μιὰ διάσπαση καὶ νὰ στείλει ὄλα τὰ μυνήματα περὶ γλώσσας καὶ γραφῆς σὲ ἄλλη συζήτηση.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> Φίλε, δυσκολεύομαι νὰ καταλάβω τὶ ἐννοείς.
> 
> *αποκωδικοποιητὴς MPEG-4:* Προφανῶς ἐννοεὶς ἐξωτερικὸ δέκτη DVB-T ΜΠΕΓ-4.
> 
> *περνάει όλη την πληροφορία σήματος εικόνας στην τηλεόραση μέσω του MPEG2:* Δηλαδή;
> 
> *Σε επίπεδο MPEG2 η όλη διαδικασία είναι pass-through:* Δηλαδή;



Είναι νομίζω πασιφανές ότι η δημοσίευση στο link που παρέθεσες είναι δική σου. Αν μάλιστα αποστείλεις στην ΕΕΕΤ πολυσέλιδη επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας χρησιμοποιώντας τη συγκεκριμένη γραμματοσειρά (στους τρεις χαρακτήρες ο 4ος μπαλαντέρ) υπάρχει πιθανότητα να λάβεις απάντηση αφού η επιστολή σου θα φτάσει αδιάβαστη στον Γενικό εκεί!!!

Αγνόησε τα γραφόμενά μου εκτός αυτού που αναφέρει ότι σαφώς και για νέα TV με ενσωματωμένο MPEG2 θα επέλεγα ενσωματωμένη καρτούλα και όχι εξωτερικό κουτί και εξήγησα το σκεπτικό μου.

Χαιρετώ 
Γιώργος

----------

